# "Old School" RC Pics (onroad, offroad, misc)...



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Thought I'd toss up some old pics I found around the internet to share. These are NOT my pictures, just found them on google.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

I still have the one gold pan laying around my shop somewhere!


----------



## Watchman (May 19, 2009)

Thought you had some "really" old stuff...like a Leisure Electronics charger not the one with the LCD but the one with an analog meter, or the original electronic lap counters (Leisure box with a button on it with each car having a "counter' .....you know old stuff (LOL) ...B4 any 10th


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

The Leisure digital charger was the first charger I ever owned in 1979.The same for the car which I have two partial chassis's- one a proto-type. I'm missing the upper deck that held the ESC or resistor arm.I've also got an orginal price sheet with the digital charger picture on it.
I like the picture of the RC10 with the MIP 4wd in it.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

i had the "turn a dial tic toc" protech chargers with "trickle". hahaha then back in the early 90's my dad got me the "digital" one.. similar to this (that i found on google).. hahah










more MIP stuff for... Bullfrog:



















i spy an MIP with what looks to be a JOEL JOHNSON motor?


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Some Vintage names... A&L, JG MFG, Thorp.......


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

Here is an old Hobby Shack Catalog I found in my "stuff'
How's this for "Old School"


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Now if someone has one of those in mint cond they have something sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

I know I would like to see how well those air tires worked.


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

How about some of the RC groupies from that era? I'd love to see pics of the girls that worked the concession stand. I remember this one chick, her name was Regina. She used to hang around after they closed up (normally when the mains started) and she would walk around the pits with that shirt that was just a little tight and those pants, oh those pants. Pinch rolled jeans with a hole in the knee. 

She, like all the others, seemed to have a crush on me. Not surprising though, I was quite the RC stallion back then as this photo proves.


----------



## lil hotshoe (Jan 3, 2010)

i have the rc10 associated truck and rc10 associated buggy


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Ah yes those pants:tongue: and it only got better


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:Nice hair wurthusa! Do you still have the Whitesnake jean jacket and IROC Camaro?


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

steel sledge said:


> :thumbsup:Nice hair wurthusa! Do you still have the Whitesnake jean jacket and IROC Camaro?


You're kidding right? Anyone who knows anything would know that to be a true player in the 80's you had to rock the leather jacket and roll in an El Camino. The jacket got ruined when I made the mistake or wearing it to a Quiet Riot concert and the El Camino met it's untimely demise when the gas tank straps rusted away and the tank hit the pavement doing 60. There was a fireball the size of a mobile home and I limped it to the arcade parking lot. I removed the vin plate and left her for dead. On a calm and quiet night, some say you can still hear that small block purr.

I'll tell you this. When the Royal Knight pulled into the parking lot, the other racers knew they were running for 2nd place.


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

I didn't know Scott Baio was into R.C . Dude I loved you on Happy Day's :wave:


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

wurthusa said:


> You're kidding right? Anyone who knows anything would know that to be a true player in the 80's you had to rock the leather jacket and roll in an El Camino. The jacket got ruined when I made the mistake or wearing it to a Quiet Riot concert and the El Camino met it's untimely demise when the gas tank straps rusted away and the tank hit the pavement doing 60. There was a fireball the size of a mobile home and I limped it to the arcade parking lot. I removed the vin plate and left her for dead. On a calm and quiet night, some say you can still hear that small block purr.
> 
> I'll tell you this. When the Royal Knight pulled into the parking lot, the other racers knew they were running for 2nd place.


Now a buddy of mine, let's call him Wooderson, he had the El Camino everyone wanted. 411 Positrac outback, 750 double pumper Edelbrock intakes, bored over 30, 11 to 1 pop-up pistons, turbo-jet 390 horsepower. That car's been in primer since the 80's. I asked him if he was gonna ever paint it and he said "That's what I love about muscle cars. I get older.....They stay the same age."


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

This is a picture from when we drove down to run at "The Whip". We hadn't seen a bathroom in 40 miles so we had to make an emergency pit stop. This is my brother Stinky Pinky.










Once we got there, the weather was so hot that I threw all my shirts in the trash and rocked it topless for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

THIS:









+ THIS:









= THIS:









How pimp were those car stands back in the day?


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice Daisy Dukes!


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

this is KINDA what my first dirt oval RC car looked like. my dad bought me the RC10, the A&L lift kit, the JG body.. etc... anyway.. not my pic but old school:

*yawn* long day.. just got back home.

sweet rims









goodness.. i miss this car.. (not mine.. but like mine)









then my dad who got a wild hair up his rear... thought he'd spend a pretty penny and get me a kit to "upgrade my gold RC10"... who remembers THIS fancy mod:








oh yeah....


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

then it came... i had to have it... back when the "ranch pit shop" was in pomona.. and my dad (yeah.. my dad was a big happy RC guy who spoiled me rotton)..









again.. not my pics.... but nostalgic.. ahhh.. sniff sniff.

ok time for bed....zzzz


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

steel sledge said:


> Nice Daisy Dukes!


I was taught that if you have it, flaunt it.


----------



## LowClassCC (Apr 9, 2009)

you guys act like these things are so old when some of us are still racing vintage rc10's. 

the vintage scene is alive and growing. i have even made a point to help out the vintage scene but gathering up all the vintage docs i could find and having them available for free download on my site. lowclasscc.net currently i have almost 600 documents up and the list grows weekly.

rc10talk.com has a lot of pics, builds, and vintage info. its also a valuable source of vintage knowledge. some guys build then to collect or display, and some guys build them to race.

my newest score has been a vintage race prep 3 car hauler bag. what better way to carry my cars to the track lol


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

I had both the iroc and an elcamino and still have the small block on an engine stand in my garage(Looking for something to drop it in):thumbsup:


----------



## flamedxxx (Aug 31, 2009)

I wish I had some pics to scan of the stuff we raced with when I was a kid....I had a Frog, brother had an assortment of cars...blackfoot, fox, and one called a Coyote. The coyote was stupid fast for the time, and had a very unique chassis and drive train. We raced dirt oval and offroad at the same track. The RC10 was just coming out, but the Optima was one of the HOT kits at the time. The Dominators were all the rage for the 4wd latemodel class....My brother actually has a Turbo Optima Mid sitting at his house right now! :lol:


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

People feared the 4wd hotshot back then:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

wurthusa said:


> You're kidding right? Anyone who knows anything would know that to be a true player in the 80's you had to rock the leather jacket and roll in an El Camino. The jacket got ruined when I made the mistake or wearing it to a Quiet Riot concert and the El Camino met it's untimely demise when the gas tank straps rusted away and the tank hit the pavement doing 60. There was a fireball the size of a mobile home and I limped it to the arcade parking lot. I removed the vin plate and left her for dead. On a calm and quiet night, some say you can still hear that small block purr.
> 
> I'll tell you this. When the Royal Knight pulled into the parking lot, the other racers knew they were running for 2nd place.


MAN am I getting old when someone calls out a 80's something El Camino in a conversation about vintage stuff. LOL!! Of course I have to remember the hobby really didn't start to get moving until the late 80's


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Cool 1st picture. That is a Traxxas TRX-1 in the middle. It was a great racing buggy. I used to get a LOT of people mad by beating their High end Losi XX and Associated B3's with my TRX-1! It was my first real "Race" buggy and I got it in 1996 or 97. It was vintage when I got it and still kicked butt!!
I had the Traxxas Blue Eagle at the same time. Both were great race vehicles.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

if someone brings this back to life again.. i'll scream ;-)


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

traxxas bullet anyone? ;-)


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

for some reason.. i still gravitate towards "old" japanese cars:










here are some oval stuff:


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

more "older" stuff








oooo hyperdrive!








dude.. i totally had one of these.. 








who cant forget the ASCOT sprint?








oh the innovations back then


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

when that "trailing arm" stuff was "da bomb"


----------



## LowClassCC (Apr 9, 2009)

RCMits said:


> if someone brings this back to life again.. i'll scream ;-)


get ready to scream man cause here is mine. :tongue:










i thought that piece of tape on the pic you posted looked familiar. lol. if anyone need the manual for this car or any other bolink please check my downloads section. i currently have the largest resource of bolink papers scanned for download with more manuals sitting here waiting to be scanned.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

sweeet!!  i just found it "google-ing" ;-)


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow the a&l leathal weapon tranny i got that one custom installed in my old king cab.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

this video was awesome to watch.. so old school.

if you follow the 2-5 series.. they talk about servos motors etc.. pretty cool

here is a skip to part 5 with jammin jay talking ;-)


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

more old school stuff..


----------

